# O' Christmas  Tree



## Oldihtractor (Dec 8, 2010)

Not really but I like to think that..  If you look at a couple of the tall ones kinda looks like lights or ball on the ends of the branches.   Anyway   MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 8, 2010)

Great looking bottles John and quite a colorful run.  Could make a great "tree" shaped display picture wize but you'd need more shelves.

 P.S. very nice fruits n locals too!


----------



## epackage (Dec 8, 2010)

was gonna say the same thing as CB, then you drop one of those little lights in each bottle and really light it up.....


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome Assemblage you have there John. Merry Christmas to you !


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 8, 2010)

That is very beautiful.  I will have a pine tree bottle some day.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks!!    A quater of them have come from members from here!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Not really but I like to think that..  If you look at a couple of the tall ones kinda looks like lights or ball on the ends of the branches.   Anyway   MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!


 


 John,...What's the story on the taller broken one? Is that a rare size?


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 9, 2010)

Joe 

   The broken one is the quart version of the pint size next to it  the earliest example other than being pontiled.. really hard to find.   the top left  6 are all quart sized


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool.///Thanks, and I'll keep my eye out for examples for you.


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2010)

I HAVE A SMALLER SIZE I MAY PUT UP FOR SALE SOON...CAN'T REALLY TELL IF YOU HAVE ONE EXACTLY LIKE MINE ANY WAY...COOL!! JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello John,

*Great Group of Wishart's!*  Pretty soon you're gonna be able to do a real Cristmasy display in *3D*.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 11, 2010)

John, I love your bottles.... the colors are so beautiful and the design is lovely. So you still have the Christmas Store? I'd love to see new pics.
 Star ~


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes we are still in the christmas biz.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice group of Wisharts, John!  Super colors, and that large broke is just wicked.


----------



## the ham man (Dec 12, 2010)

cool!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 12, 2010)

No wonder those cost so much, you've cornered the market! Great display John.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 12, 2010)

Far from cornered    there are about 70 plus variations of this bottle.  some really great colors of blue and 7 up green as well as clear yellow etc.   Many many more to go!!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 12, 2010)

Love it! It must be so much fun living there!


----------

